
Let's Encrypt only revoking “certificates that we are confident were replaced” - currysausage
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/2020-02-29-caa-rechecking-bug/114591/3
======
sarcasmatwork
I had to renew certs on one of my domains. Had to use '\--force-renewal' on
Ubuntu.

sudo certbot renew --force-renewal -d domain.com -d www.domain.com

[https://certbot.eff.org/docs/using.html](https://certbot.eff.org/docs/using.html)

